# Easy Marsala Chicken



## LadyFlynt (May 15, 2008)

Made this tonight. The only thing I did different was add mushrooms to the recipe. I've only had Chicken Marsala *three* times (twice at OG and once at church...it was good, btw, Tom  ). My family loved this! (and for you OG lovers, the OG Chicken Marsala is on the same site  )

Easy chicken marsala recipe

Ingredients:

60g (2 oz) butter
1.25kg (2 ½ lb) chicken pieces
flour
salt, pepper
2 onions
1 tablespoon grated green ginger
2 cups water
2 chicken stock cubes
¼ cup marsala
¼ cup cream
2 tablespoons chopped parsley

Method:

Lighly coat the chicken pieces in flour seasoned with salt and pepper. Melt the butter in a hot pan. Lightly brown the chicken pieces then remove them from the pan. They will cook in the Marsala sauce! Add peeled and finely chopped onions and ginger to the pan and sauté them over medium heat until the onions are transparent. Add water, crumbled stock cubes and Marsala wine. Bring the sauce to the boil; reduce the heat; return the chicken pieces to the pan, cover; simmer, stirring occasionally, for 30-45 minutes or until the chicken is cooked. Remove the chicken from the pan, bring the sauce to the boil, stirring until it has reduced slightly. Reduce the heat, stir in the cream and parsley and pour over the chicken. 

Serves 4...multiply as needed for family size.


----------

